# How to maintain root through any upgrade



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

p3droid is working his magic again. Works for all Motorola devises.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...upgrade-motorola-devices-only.html#post105222

This was his next tweet: "PLZ RT, my previous message, and mod your Motorola Device now !!!"

He always has some inside info. Wonder what's up.


----------



## Debian Dog (Aug 25, 2011)

If you use the the team black hat app to upgrade you always have root

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> p3droid is working his magic again. Works for all Motorola devises.
> 
> http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...upgrade-motorola-devices-only.html#post105222
> 
> ...


Looks too complicated to me, I would just do the one click tool, i mean root in literally 2 minutes


----------

